# yellow bits in sick today



## paula29

hi Jeanette 
ds has had some yellow in his sick today after his feeds . he has always been a sicky baby possible reflux but last night he took a extra once from his bottle and was very sick after that trying to get him on formula and have had to be put on nutragim as everything we tried just gave him a rash etc . i have spoken to the gp today who said its probably reflux does it cause that to happen the yellow bits in the sick ds is fine in himself hes 3months now and i thought reflux settled down with time .hes still being mainly breastfeed and i want to continue the formula is just for when I'm back to work in three weeks . do you think it will settle he hasn't had a cold or anything so its not Flem but he did have his immunisations this week . thanks for any advice from Paula . ps just thought of another quick question ds is still not sleeping through the night everybody elses babies seem to be  he is still waking at 2.30 ish and 4.30 and up for the day by 6.30 to 7.00 he seems to want a feed at both times in the night but hes litrally asleep when having it takes one side and straight back to sleep do you think its just a habit feed if you know what i mean or he still needs the feed then. he goes to bed at 7.30 to 8.00 everynight and like i said wakes for the two feeds any ideas he can settle himself to sllep ok in the days and bedtime thank you again i know how busy you must be


----------



## jeanette

Hi Paula

How are things?

Jxx


----------



## paula29

hi jeanette 
ds has had no more yellow in his sick it sort of went off the day i posted it was strange . is it the reflux that does that or maybe the nutramgim sorry cant spell formula ? also he alway seems uncomfortable when hes sick but im unsure if its just as the sick comes up with some wind if you know what i mean . he has also got a slight cough now but no temp and hes a little off but nothing major im not sure but i think he may have a tooth coming as hes chewing hes fists off at times .  with regards to his sleep pattens ive decided to wake him for a feed at my bedtime say 10 and the last two nights hes gone through till 4. 30 to 5.00 in the morning which is much better .


----------



## paula29

i just wanted to add he has been breastfed up till starting the formula he only has one bottle of it a day so far and rest of the time hes still bf everytwo hours shouldnt at three months he be spreading the feeds out a little now ive just fed him on demand since birth and he has always had a great weight gain he was 16 pound 13 onzes last week and going up and up on the charts how can i get him to spread the feeds out a little he does stay on me for 20 to 30 mins each feed but it has got a little shorter recently thanks again from paula


----------



## jeanette

Hiya paula

BF still can demand fed at this age although there should be a 'pattern' of such!

Try going just a little longer in between say by 10-15 minutes first (you will only beable to do this if he isnt starving and crying to be fed though)

Well done with the breast feeding  

Jxx


----------



## paula29

hi jeanette 
thank you for that i guess he has got a pattern going on and thinking about it he does go three hours in the morning . thanks for support on the breast feeding i have had a lot of pressure from family members to get him onto bottles as when mil is here or my parents i get shut away to feed its very sad and i think thats the only reason im trying with formula and im back to work soon but i was going to express but formula just seemed a easier option for me anyway thankyou for your time love paula


----------

